# Car and driver for hire



## shaun09875 (Jul 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can hire a car and driver for a week when I visit Dubai on the 21st July 2011 please?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

From what taxi drivers have told me you can hire them for the entire day, they will take you anywhere in the UAE for 800 AED flat rate.


----------

